# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Comparing 3 values from 3 different cells to see if they all match

## Aazell

Hey

I have three columns containing last name values from 3 different sources that I've brought into one sheet. I am trying to find a way to compare all three values to establish if they are the same.

Of the three values there is no master, Each value may be different. So essentially it would be like doing =IF(a1=a2=a3,"match", "nomatch")
But of course this isn't possible.

I don't care about obtaining detail about which value matches which. I just need true or false response as to whether all three values are the same or not.

Thanks for any help anyone can provide.

Aaz

----------


## martindwilson

=IF(and(a1=a2,a2=a3),"match", "nomatch")

----------


## Aazell

Damn... that was easy!

Cheers!

----------

